# NY Style Crumb Cake



## JohnT (Jan 25, 2016)

Made a crumb cake while snowbound..

batter: 
1.5 cups flour 
2.5 teaspoons of baking powder 
0.5 cups sugar
.05 teaspoons salt
1 large egg
0.5 cups milk
2 tablespoons vegetable oil

crumbs: 
2.5 cups flour
1 cup brown sugar (packed) 
2 sticks of melted butter
1.5 teaspoons cinnamon

bake at 325 degrees for 20 minutes...
dust with powdered sugar after baking.. 

Was yummy!


----------

